
Pump Up the Sound, Regulators Tell Makers of Electric and Hybrid Cars - rejschaap
http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-way/2016/11/14/502082110/pump-up-the-sound-regulators-tell-makers-of-electric-and-hybrid-cars
======
rejschaap
Really wondering if this is a good solution. Especially if the noise is
audible inside the car. Everyone will try to drive faster than 19 mph. Even
when it might not be safe, just to get rid of the noise.

I'm driving a hybrid myself and inside of town pedestrians keep walking in
front of my car. I'm not allowed to use my horn, but they are really oblivious
to the fact that they are in the way. Something in the order of a bicycle bell
would help in those cases.

Sometimes I also worry someone will suddenly move from the side walk in front
of my car.

